# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Sushi!

## vagabondo_nyc

Sushi eshte ushqim shume popullar ne Usa. Biles ka restaurante qe nje dreke shkon deri ne 950 dollar per nje cift pa llogarite pijet dhe bakshishin.  :kryqezohen:  

Doja te dija nese ne Shqiperi ka restorante te tilla dhe ne pergjethsi a e pelqejne shqiptaret sushin?

----------


## Zemrushja

Eshte ushqimi im i preferuar.. Por kur isha vjet ne Shqiperi nuk me pane syte te kishte ne ndonje vend Sushi..

----------


## Jeto_Jeten

E vertete, mund te shkoj shume shtrenjt ne cmim. Per vete nuk me pelqen, nuk me shijojne ushqimet e pagatuara.

----------


## RaPSouL

Eshte vertet nje ushqim fantastik e adhuroj shume edhe pse ne aspektin ekonomik nuk eshte shum i shendetshem  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Prada

Pak informacion per historin e sushit...
SUSHI:: Thone që është zbuluar ne shekullin e katert BC ne "SOUTHEAST ASIA". Sushi është ushqim i konservuar; peshk i kriposur dhe  oriz i fermentuar. Ky eshte një burim i proteinës!!! Peshku eshte i pastruar shume mire dhe u mbante ne oriz qe fermentimi natyral ta mbronte peshkun. Kjo lloje sushi quhej "nare-zushi", edhe u mbante ne magazin per disa muaj, dhe kur e nxirnin mbanin vetëm peshkun.

Steps to properly eating Sushi...lol.  :pa dhembe:  
1. Set the sushi down and lift it up with chopsticks.

2. Dip just the tip of the Neta in some soy sauce.

3. Turn the sushi back and bring it to your mouth.

*I would have to say that sushi is definitely one of my favorites from Asian Cuisine.*  :Lulja3:

----------


## TikTak

zemrushe mos ha shum sushi se ka shum bakterje. i kshu si puna jote kom qene ene un ke sushi mgjejshe po kom ndru menje

----------


## ildushja

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh c'me ka gjet mua...un mbaroj per sushi...

Te preferuarat jan:

Rainbow Roll
Caterpillar
Spicy Tuna Rolls
Uni Maki
Boh c'do gje me ngjall iher... 

Ik se na smuret, do iki te haj sushi sonte prap.  :pa dhembe: 


Ah po ka restorant kinez ne TR qe ofron sushi por s'do ishte keq te kish me teper, ama duhet te mendosh qe ne jemi popull qe dhe medium well te jet i bere mishi nuk e ham.  :pa dhembe: 

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

----------


## TikTak

ne e dum well done si puna ildushes hahaahahahahah

----------


## ildushja

> ne e dum well done si puna ildushes hahaahahahahah


He de... fol ti, ku ke qon...  :pa dhembe:

----------


## Zemrushja

> zemrushe mos ha shum sushi se ka shum bakterje. i kshu si puna jote kom qene ene un ke sushi mgjejshe po kom ndru menje


Oh, pulizhe se nuk rezistoj dot po nuk hengra i her ne jave max ne dy jave sushi..

Mos ma bej kete e te me thuash se jane me mikrob.. lol

----------


## Nolird

Spicy Tuna Rolls vdes per kete eshte me i miri  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ildushja

Mmmmmmmmmmmm po m'ik petlla!  :djall sarkastik:

----------


## Zemrushja

Dushe, do vish te ikim ne ndonje vend kinez?  :perqeshje:

----------


## ildushja

Ik aman mos ma kujto se du te dal sot po me ik truni po kam sh laundry per me bo... lol...

----------


## Baptist

ua hengerte dreci sushin juve, -ende s'dini si hahen groshet properly e me cani tr me sushi ahahhaha 

shih cka do me thene katnari i vockel ne sheher t'madh ov, ov, c'na mbyti snobizmi.
behuni njerez i here pastaj kerkoni te shijoni gatesa primitive si vlera kulturore se ju there barku nje jave pas.

si u ha mendja se mund ta tresi lukthi i katnarit sushin me te paren juve HAHAHAaa  :pa dhembe:

----------


## Alma07

> ua hengerte dreci sushin juve, -ende s'dini si hahen groshet properly e me cani tr me sushi ahahhaha 
> 
> shih cka do me thene katnari i vockel ne sheher t'madh ov, ov, c'na mbyti snobizmi.
> behuni njerez i here pastaj kerkoni te shijoni gatesa primitive si vlera kulturore se ju there barku nje jave pas.
> 
> si u ha mendja se mund ta tresi lukthi i katnarit sushin me te paren juve HAHAHAaa


Haaaaaaaaaaaaa.....aaaaaaaaa me bere te qesh,
dhe ktu ne milano i kinest gatuajn sushi,por personalisht edhe pse me pelqen si pjat nuk do mund ta ha asnjehere nga kinest........
ktu ristorantet kines nuk shifen me sy te mire per te gatuar jane te piset,,e ne guzhinenen e tyre mund te gjesh edhe minj  te  gatuar ne pjat e nuk edi sa çfar eshte...

----------


## vagabondo_nyc

Mos ta perziejme specialitetin e kuzhines kineze(nuk e kam fjalen per chinese food apo chinese buffet) me japoneze. Specialietet japoneze jane me klasi se te guzhines kineze. 

Personalisht me pelqejne ambjetet e restauranteve evropiane(qe nga mbulesat deri te gotat) kuptohet me gjithe sherbimet.

----------


## ildushja

Sot hengra sushi... 

Ja pjata ime dhe pjata shokut tim.
 
Kishim dhe nje te vockel qe skish arv akoma kur bera kte..

Ne pjate keni: Rainbow roll, Caterpillar, Spicy Tuna. ajo tjetra qe Uma Avo (Ngjal me avokado) mmmmmmmmmmm

----------


## ildushja

Ah po, kjo ishte javes se kaluar, kam qef t'ju bej foto se jan mjeshtra chefs!  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Inteligjentja

hmmm dragon roll apo gabohem? Obobob c'me hape stomakun.  :syte zemra: 

Edhe mua me pelqejne shume sushit. Dje isha ne restorant, por me duket sikur nuk mjaftojne kurreeee.  :syte zemra:

----------

